# Breeding Boer does



## kmayle (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a question about breeding. At what age is safe to start breeding boer does


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Most people breed Boers at 12 months.  But as long as they are at least 90-100lbs, and a good size you could breed sooner like we did this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For us, we prefer 1 to 1 1/2 years.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Most people breed Boers at 12 months.  But as long as they are at least 90-100lbs, and a good size you could breed sooner like we did this year.


Agreed! Size matters. You don't wanna breed younger than a year if they aren't a good healthy goat.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We usually breed at at least 12 months, usually ends up closer to 1 1/2 years, and over 120 pounds.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I've bred as young as 8 months, but she weighed 110lbs. I have another doe who at 12 months weighed 170 and I decided to wait until may to breed her, just for timing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our timing is much like Maggie's. 
By the time they are big enough they are usually about 18 mos old, cause their first summer/fall they arent quite big enough. 
We do mostly Jan-Feb kiddings.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I've bred as young as 8 months, but she weighed 110lbs. I have another doe who at 12 months weighed 170 and I decided to wait until may to breed her, just for timing.


We bred 2 at 9 months at well over 110lbs, and 1 at 9 months and somewhere around 130 this year. Then our little 15 m/o at just over 100lbs.  She's just short though, in great condition... just short.


----------

